

Ask HN: female being perceived as less convincing on tech subjects?  - aballoonflies

Let's say you don't know the lady you are talking with and she starts sharing her opinion on technical things like car, tech, tools. What's your first reaction to such within say...first 5 min into conversation?<p>What I really want to ask is: To people who know lots about car and tech savvy, when a new idea is being talked about, do you prefer a guy or a girl talking about it?<p>To put it in context: we are making a short video for target audience who are mostly car guys. We wonder which narrative voice we should go for.
======
tzisc
Why not both, and have a link to both?

If you don't think you could pull that off without it being awkward, I feel
like I'm not the best person to offer an opinion, since I'm probably not in
your target audience. But if I was the person in charge of the decision I'd
choose female. This isn't a knock against females, but there's something about
a female talking deeply about something incredibly technical that I think a
lot of guys will find really sexy and compelling.

However, I really think that the most serious metric you should be considering
is charisma in general. Can this person project that they really care about
what they're saying? You're gonna get better response to an excited-sounding
male than a terrible female actor, and vice-versa.

~~~
aballoonflies
right to the point. I generally find female who can talk deeply into the topic
sexy. but yet finding a passionate voice isn't all that easy.

------
dilithiumhe3
Personal opinion: I am a big them tech and car enthusiast, a big fan of top
gear and such. That being said, there is a certain amount male "comfort"
imparted when the presenter is male. I am not saying that I have anything
against female presenters/voice, but I would just prefer it to be a guy.

Cars in particular (believe it or not), has been and to the most part a male
dominated interest group. Again, personal preference, not generalizing.

